
Why can I sometimes edit my comments and sometimes not (always being logged in)? - Tichy

======
dawie
I have deleted comments and they still show up. I deleted my comments, because
I wrote stuff that I didn't mean to say, but it was not removed

------
pg
What happens in the "not" case?

~~~
Tichy
The "edit" link just doesn't show up, even though I am shown as logged in.

Edit: it seems to be prevalent if looking at my comments via my profile,
rather than through the news pages. I thought I had seen it coming from the
news pages, too, but right now I am not sure anymore.

~~~
brett
Time. Older comments are not editable.

